# Custom Glass Cuts; Baffles & Holes



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

As title says; 
I was wondering where everyone got there glass baffles cut and purchased?
Went to Lowes today as I heard they sell and cut glass; however, the thickness is 3/32 inches. 
Way too small.

Looking for the following;

[4] x 11.25 Inches x 10.25 Inches x 3/16 Inch Thickness.

Plus; I'm trying to make my sump cover into a filter sock holder. 
Therefore, I need 2 holes drilled in the glass cover.

[2] x 3.75 Inch Holes

Just to fit a 4 Inch filter sock in them and then I can direct my overflow into them.

Preferable around the North York area as I am near Yonge/Finch.
However, it doesn't matter. 
As I have a vehicle.

Your inputs and feedback from previous stores are very much appreciated.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nafb can get some pieces for you but it would probably be like a 10 bucks a piece


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glass*

any glass shop should be able to help u I have had glass cut at I believe the store was called palace glass on midland and Lawrence .


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks gentleman;
How was the prices at Midland and Lawrence?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

OneLastDecree said:


> As title says;
> I was wondering where everyone got there glass baffles cut and purchased?
> Went to Lowes today as I heard they sell and cut glass; however, the thickness is 3/32 inches.
> Way too small.
> ...


don't do it. The socks have tendency to block within days and in your case return water will go on the >>> glass cover >>> floors....

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I got mine at Remmington glass and mirror on St. clair west. There are plenty of shops which do it, glass or mirror repair places. I believe I had 5 pieces for about $25.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

sig said:


> don't do it. The socks have tendency to block within days and in your case return water will go on the >>> glass cover >>> floors....


I am so glad you brought this up. 
I would have been re-applying my carpet!
Plus, my girlfriend would have gone crazy.

The funny thing is, I saw your post when i was RIGHT about to drill the holes in my glass cover. 
My phone rang, with the post notification, then I told the guy to stop doing it.

I brainstormed and made a Filter Sock holder with PVC.
I made sure the filter sock, if it were to overflow, would only flow back into the tank.

Sig; you saved me. 
Thanks.



colio said:


> I got mine at Remmington glass and mirror on St. clair west. There are plenty of shops which do it, glass or mirror repair places. I believe I had 5 pieces for about $25.


That is pretty cheap!
I went to Midland and Lawrence.
Paid $20.00 with tax for my 4 pieces.

Anyways; Thanks to everyone for taking the time to help.


----------

